# Pennsylvania Camping



## cfman

Hello folks,

I am new to this site and looking to go camping for the first time ever with some friends. We are all relatively young & looking to have a good time for one or two days.

We are looking for somewhere in Pennsylvania, not extremely far from Philly, where we can camp.

Here are some requirements/preferences:
- Pennsylvania site
- We'd prefer that it NOT be a state park. We are looking to have a good time and not deal with park rangers to tell us to keep quiet all the time.
- We'd prefer a place with cabins in case the weather is nasty on the weekend we choose.
- We'd prefer a place that does not get super busy and you have a decent amount of privacy (I've heard that at some sites you are on top of other campers).

Any recommendations for places? We're planning to go in late Spring/early Summer (June).

Thanks!


----------



## quotthebulldogexpressquot

*Robin Hill Camping Resort*

Hey. Over the summer I camped here for 2 weeks. Its a great campground, its pretty big too and they have quite a few cabins. The weekends get busy and some what loud. The owners didnt bother anyone that I noticed. I think they snagged a few teens doin some stupid stuff, but they just check for anything way out of hand. Google Robin hill camping and the site will come up. It would be a great place for a few buddys to hang out and have a good time. Have fun!


----------



## quotthebulldogexpressquot

This is quotthebulldog on new account.


----------



## bulldogexpress

wow. sorry again. its messing up. now this is my new account..lol


----------



## kiteri

Here is a site for private campgrounds in that region:

Pennsylvania Campground Owners Association :: Basic Campground Search

I can't offer you any experience there, because I usually stick to State Parks since I have young kids.


----------



## cfman

Thanks folks - any other recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## mark

I don't remember if they had cabins or not, but I stayed at Hickory Park campground about 90 minutes from philadelphia when I was full-timing about 2 years ago.It is on Big rd in gilbertsville. From what you described that you're looking for it sounds like it would be a good place for you to camp. You can google the name and find a page that lists directions and contact info.


----------



## ricebowl

kiteri said:


> Here is a site for private campgrounds in that region:
> 
> Pennsylvania Campground Owners Association :: Basic Campground Search
> 
> I can't offer you any experience there, because I usually stick to State Parks since I have young kids.


Sorry I know this is a dated thread, but... out of curiosity, why do you stick to State Parks due to young kids? What is it about State Parks?

I'm a newbie camper.


----------



## bobrussell

thought i'd reply since i saw your comment ricebowl.

we like state parks for the most part and we don't have kids. i don't understand what kids has to do with it.

i just saw the comment and it's been kinda quiet on this site this week end.:10220:


----------



## happiestcamper

Shannon (dba Kiteri :rotflmao1 and I have had these discussions before - we like our kids to experience the outdoors and nature at the campgrounds. A CG that has a pool, game room, etc., detracts from that.

Doesn't mean I won't pull my trailer to the state park, though - but you'll only find us sleeping in it.


----------



## mark

"thought i'd reply since i saw your comment ricebowl.
we like state parks for the most part and we don't have kids. i don't understand what kids has to do with it."

I've full-timed on and off for the better part of the last 6 years, mostly on,lol, and have camped in state campgrounds all over Pa and surrounding states with my family and at times friends with children. I love state parks, they're great, but some are better suited for children than others, depending on activities. 
Last year I was offered a job in Arizona, and spent 2 weeks contacting campgrounds as the wife and kids wanted to come with and not wait to move, we decided we would sell everything, take the camper and full-time until we bought new furnishings, we were planning a time frame during summer vacation... I was shocked at the amount of campgrounds who told me children weren't welcome at their cg. Some even said it right on their website. Not exactly "family-friendly". I decided not to take the position, but even the cg we're full-timing at now kinda frowns on children being here. 
But I've also been to cg's where I felt like I was in a small amusement park they had so much for children to do.... I can certainly understand anyone who camps with children being "picky" about where they camp


----------

